# removing a mirror above my fireplace



## angie1 (May 15, 2011)

i have a mirror above my fireplace that i would like to remove and mount a flatscreen. I have no idea how that mirror is attached. What do I do to remove this mirror


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

No obvious fasteners and it is not in a frame or anything? It may be glued on and the odds of getting behind it to break those glue joints are not good---especially if it is full size of the fireplace. You may have to fracture the mirror and take it down in pieces. Heavy gloves and safety goggles please. Shop vac handy. 

If there are fasteners or clips you should be able release them and pull the mirror loose.


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

its probably glued with blobs of mastic. thats the way they used to do it. It will probably break when you remove it. carpet mask is one thing to use. its wide plastic on a roll that they use in model homes to protect the carpets. get a small roll of that and stick it to the front of the mirror so when it breaks the pieces are held together or use lots of tape on the front. the carpet mask is easier since its wo wide. and be very carfull and definitely wear gloves. A glass and mirror place would probably take it down for you also.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

If its glued get some duct tape and adhere it to the mirror in many different directions.
Wear long sleeves, gloves and safety glasses and don't face the mirror during removal; pry it from the sides.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SteelToes said:


> If its glued get some duct tape and adhere it to the mirror in many different directions.
> Wear long sleeves, gloves and safety glasses and don't face the mirror during removal; pry it from the sides.


Not sure I agree with trying to pry glass at an edge or corner under any circumstances. Just looking at a finger when I tried. It looks normal to most people but required about 200 stitches to sew it back together. 

I would, as suggested, cover the surface to hold the broken pieces in place. Carpet mask described is not something I would have thought of but makes sense. I would have dived for duck tape.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Fortunately, I have only had to deal with that a few times, but based on my limited experience, I think that getting the mirror off of the wall may actually turn out to be the easy part. From what I have seen of it, I would be more concerned with the brick itself, and how much damage you would do to it, initially removing the mirror, and subsequently removing the mastic from the bricks and mortar; not that it would literally pull the brick loose, but the fact the mastic is adhered to the pores of the brick, and could break the face off of some of the bricks, and the fact that there would very possibly be irrepairable discoloration.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

Just last year i have removed a floor to ceiling mirror.
Mirror had some black spots from delamination.

First thing i did i have covered a floor with 1/8" masonite and plastic.
Second I've taped a mirror entirely with duct tape horizontally and vertically.
Removed mirror prying on the sides using my long Eastwing pry-bar.
Once removed I've picked up a big chunks from the floor and removed the small stuff by simply folding the plastic that was over the masonite.
I didn't have any problems what so ever but the stubborn glue that was left on the plaster wall.
If it was a drywall at the first place i would just cut it out and get it replaced with new one but i didn't want to mess with plaster.


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

_


sdsester said:



Not sure I agree with trying to pry glass at an edge or corner under any circumstances. Just looking at a finger when I tried. It looks normal to most people but required about 200 stitches to sew it back together.

Click to expand...

_


sdsester said:


> sdsester how did you do that ?
> Where you prying on the corner with your finger ?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

SteelToes said:


> sdsester said:
> 
> 
> > sdsester how did you do that ?
> ...


----------



## SteelToes (Oct 5, 2010)

_I let everybody back in bleeding like a pig and drove to the ER. _



Did they un(lock) a door for ya when you got back from the ER ?


----------

